# Liquid fert to mix with PGR and iron



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Any one have a decent off the shelf liquid fertilizer they use to spoon feed with PGR, Feature, and or humic? Maybe even one that has N and iron in one jug so I just have to add PGR and humic when needed. I've considered the Greene county stuff but I can get liquid humic locally a lot cheaper and all their stuff seems to be a bunch of different jugs and a little of this and that. Just trying to figure something reasonable and simple.


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

1st - I don't understand why people combine N and PGR; they work against each other. Nitrogen spurs top growth so if you don't want it to grow, don't add nitrogen, just feed minors and mulch the clippings so you don't become deficient in N.

2nd - The Greene County stuff is awesome, I've noticed huge improvements over other products. Their standard fert 18-0-1 GreenPunch includes Humic and Iron (among others) so you get it all in one quick application; very convenient. I know to a lot of people 18% N seems low, but when you're feeding all those beneficial minors you don't need a ton of N.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ThePowerTool nitrogen supports grow, not just top growth. The pgr we use limits top growth, but the plant still grows in the root zone. You should reduce your nitrogen inputs when using pgr.


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

g-man said:


> @ThePowerTool nitrogen supports grow, not just top growth. The pgr we use limits top growth, but the plant still grows in the root zone. You should reduce your nitrogen inputs when using pgr.


I understand that N also support root growth but there are other ways to support root growth without also adding the extra costs of products that counteract each other. The HA/FA combo of RGS is an example and there is also some interesting stuff happening with peptides and enhanced root hair growth. It just seems to me that this idea of blasting N plus PGR is a bit outdated and a waste of money given these new methods.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@dmouw, I know you specified liquid fert but what are your thoughts of just adding some urea to the tank? A downside would be the extra step of weighing it out and then dissolving It, but it is very soluble, cost effective, and simple enough to dial in whatever rate of N you want to apply.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

We spray fairways almost weekly in the summer with some N, iron, and primo.

30-0-0 (urea ammonium nitrate) is what is used. You can get it in jugs or you can make your own if you just want to use urea. A little nitrogen and iron can prevent or lessen the browning that you get with heavy primo use.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I switched from FEature to THIS for iron in my PGR apps last season and was quite pleased with the results.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@Jacob_S I have a similar product from PBI Gordon. Ferromec AC is a 15-0-0 with iron. $30/jug at my local Southern States.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

ThePowerTool said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @ThePowerTool nitrogen supports grow, not just top growth. The pgr we use limits top growth, but the plant still grows in the root zone. You should reduce your nitrogen inputs when using pgr.
> ...


People mix a small amount of nitrogen with the PGR because it helps reduce the bronzing effect that sometimes occurs with PGR.

Also - even if using RGS you will want to apply some nutrients. The plant does not directly use humic or fulvic acid (they are nutrient chelators). The sea kelp component is a biostimulant which signals the plant to grow, but it is also not a nutrient.


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

ThePowerTool said:


> 1st - I don't understand why people combine N and PGR; they work against each other. Nitrogen spurs top growth so if you don't want it to grow, don't add nitrogen, just feed minors and mulch the clippings so you don't become deficient in N.
> 
> 2nd - The Greene County stuff is awesome, I've noticed huge improvements over other products. Their standard fert 18-0-1 GreenPunch includes Humic and Iron (among others) so you get it all in one quick application; very convenient. I know to a lot of people 18% N seems low, but when you're feeding all those beneficial minors you don't need a ton of N.


Green Punch seems a bit pricey for what you get. I saw a 4 gallon deal for $108. I would get 3 applications out of that. If it works well it might be worth it.


----------



## ThePowerTool (Dec 15, 2019)

@adgattoni I think you've missed my point; I'm not opposed to using Nitrogen, it's the PGR that I find excessive and unnecessary. If you want to use Nitrogen then you should be prepared for the results, which is a lot of growth. If you dont want to mow that often, there are plenty of low-N strategies that still provide enough nutrients to the plant. Using a high-N strategy then mitigating the growth with PGR is, IMO, a waste of money; but maybe that's just me.

@dman Yes, you're definitely paying for the convenience and GCF brand name with the GreenePunch but I mentioned it because it's a solid liquid fert with Fe.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

PGR offers a number of benefits beyond just growth suppression - increased turf density, root/rhizome/tiller stimulation, improved color (chlorophyll concentration), seedhead suppression, pre-stress conditioning against disease and traffic, and improved drought tolerance to name a few.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And at about $0.43 per thousand (0.38 oz/M rate), T-Nex is also probably one of the least expensive things I apply to my lawn. :thumbup:


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

To add onto @Ware's comments - I get *far* less growth with PGR than I would simply not fertilizing. So much so that it's the only product I use that my wife knows by name and supports me spending money on. Even without that though, the other benefits are reason enough to use it. Here's my turf vs. neighbors on PGR:


----------



## dman (Nov 5, 2019)

Ware said:


> At about $0.43 per thousand (0.38 oz/M rate), T-Nex is also probably one of the least expensive things I apply to my lawn. :thumbup:


I am really considering trying it. Even the price for a gallon seems steep it isn't when you consider how long a gallon will last.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> To add onto @Ware's comments - I get *far* less growth with PGR than I would simply not fertilizing. So much so that it's the only product I use that my wife knows by name and supports me spending money on. Even without that though, the other benefits are reason enough to use it. Here's my turf vs. neighbors on PGR:


do you want for compete spring green up before you put down your PGR or should I apply once i see alittle growth?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

dmouw said:


> do you want for compete spring green up before you put down your PGR or should I apply once i see alittle growth?


I do not begin applying until I would benefit from the growth suppression - i.e. mowing more than once a week.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Jacob_S said:


> I switched from FEature to THIS for iron in my PGR apps last season and was quite pleased with the results.


i just order the TurfGrassPro Blade Iron 15-0-0 and their Mircos.


----------

